# Should we go to registration only?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just wanted to get a feel for what the membership thinks about making this a registration only forum. What that means is that no unregistered users can post. Thanks!


----------



## Ray H (Mar 28, 2002)

Unfortunately "free" forums seem to attract the lowest common denominator who revel in anonymous hit-and-run tactics. I'm not necessarily advocating a "real name" approach, but, there should be some accountability to participate.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Dont worry Ray, if we ever do move to registration only, users will beable to choose what ever name theyd like.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! Even though I'm not a Marv fan, I'm using his saying. I'm voting twice just like a recent voting in a certain state  The posts in the D*S f*r*m* site in this very forum should tell you yes. YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why wait, do it tonight, right now during the Indians 2nd inning of the Sox game.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

I don't think it really matters as long as there is something that makes the poster put in a user name other than leaving it blank and getting "Unregistered" as the user name. If that can be changed I say No, if it can't be changed then I say Yes.

How's that for sitting on the fence


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Could you repeat that bryan........ 
:lol:


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ray H _
> *Unfortunately "free" forums seem to attract the lowest common denominator who revel in anonymous hit-and-run tactics. I'm not necessarily advocating a "real name" approach, but, there should be some accountability to participate. *


I totally agree, everyone should be required to register, but with the user name of their choice.

Remember, the other forum instituted a real name approach months ago and just look at how bad that site has fallen, although I do agree with some that it is mainly the mods there that have taken it into the gutter.

Frapp ...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If we were to go to registration only (Which again is FREE) users would be able to choose their name. 

We dont care which name you use, we are just happy to have you here. :wave:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Part of what makes this site unique is that it doesn't requite registration to post. This allows some to browse and participate without the "worry" of being found out. Even if the registration is free, some who may participate do not want to go through the "hassle" of registering before participating. If this site goes to a "registration only" posting, it looses the one thing that I beleive helped it grow as quickly as it did (before Chris broke into Dan's house just to unplug the DBS server in a plot to make everyone from over there post here---errr....sorry, I just had a Rage come over me).

People felt comfortable posting messages registered or no. Once they felt comfortable enough to stay, they registered.

What I would recommend is that it be mandatory for an unregistered poster to have a "Name". Any name and that it not be allowed to be one of the registered user's names.

Yes, unregistered users can take advantage of the situation (as has happened in the past) but that's what the mods are for, right?  This board has been attacked twice by idiots. I don't know if registration would have prevented that (with the exception of "impersonating" registered users.

Thanks for letting us vote on this. Even though I'm in the minority so far on this issue, I hope the site remains open to those that do not wish to register for whatever reason and that we are adult enough to handle the moron or two that doesn't know a good thing until a mod can remove the offending message.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Tony,

I guess you didnt see what went on here earlier today. It was a mess to clean up, but luckily I got a BIG MOP. 

And as much trouble as we had this afternoon I voted "Don't care" We got a good staff of Admins here which can take care of things PDQ.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Very well written Tony. Only time will tell if we go to registration only. So far the votes are stacked in the "YES" column and if it keeps going that way we will seriously consider it. Right now though, any unregistered spam is dealt with fairly quickly


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I feel that the last time we were attacked, if registartion was required that person wouldnt have spammed us and if he did if wouldnt have been as bad since flood control is activated (and it was 60 secs at EZB, IIRC), but when posting as an unregisted user, flood control is useless. Also, vB doesnot allow unregistered users to take the name of a registered member so that also helps.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

here's a suggestion - can you register the name "Unregistered"? I think that would help a LOT


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

Register.... Why?
Are the opinions and questions of others not valid if not "registered"?
I must acknowledge here that I am within the Echostar organization and more than willing to hear the opinions and concerns of all.
Given that fact.. Why limit information based on becoming a "registered member".
In short... You have a good thing going here, why change it?
The "names" on posts have no impact as to validity.
Do not others control your destiny.


Just my 2 cents.....
Regards


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Actually we don't have any problems with unregistered user opinions. It's just the unreg users who like to "SPAM & RUN" to try and disrupt any constructive discussions.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

I like bryan's answer. It's hard to follow a thread when there are so many different unregistereds. 

But registration here is really painless. When DBSTalk was on EZBoard, I've gotten loans with fewer questions than they asked to register.


----------



## Cheyenne (Apr 23, 2002)

Darn.. I didn't even realize I was not logged in on previous post.
SPAM is a problem, but it will not limit progress.
Your success was most likely accomplished by not following the
restrictions placed by others.

Keep up the excellent work!

Cheers


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

This question has only arisen because the other forum has been closed.
All this extra traffic has caused a lot of excitement within the people that run this forum.
I have found this site to be quite refreshing and I know that I will be back (after DBSForums returns) but I am sure that a lot of your new posters will stay loyal to the other forum and only lurk if they have to register. 
I think you should wait until DBSForums is back on line and look at how your traffic flows. 
Make your decision then.
BTW...I also agree with everything that Tony posted.
Good luck here. 

Jim


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unregistered _
> *{snip}
> The "names" on posts have no impact as to validity.
> {snip}
> *


This may be true, but by having registered names this would have a tendency to foster a feeling of community as I have known, trust and respect TNGTony or Chris Blount (sorry if I've mispelled your name, working off memory here) (names used only as examples), but anyone with the name Unregistered causes me 1) to consider what they said with a grain of salt because I don't know the individula and 2) doesn't foster that feeling of community because I can't direct discussion to a person in particular (as it "attaboy, Tony, that is 100% correct" or "sorry, Ray, but I have to disagree")

Just food for thought...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

I would like to know what i need to do to NOT be a "lurker"  :shrug: ,,,it's a term that has negative connotations(sic) to me...and i think i HAVE registered...hmmm...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Post another 3 messages. You will automatically be "upgraded".

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

A definate YES, with REAL names...then people like me couldn't vote! I'll be registering soon.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Yes, registration is a must. You don't know who to reply to when a message is posted. It could have come from any number of people and make threads difficult if not impossible to follow.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

cool...1 down, 2 to go...


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I can see both sides of the coin on this one but I think the argument for registration outweighs the other. I like to know who I am talking to. On an unrelated board I would login under a different name every post that I had and I would sometimes be rude as heck because I knew they couldn't keep track of who was posting the crap. It was always a flame war on that board and it ended up going under (it was on MSNBC). With registration at least your posts follow you and everyone can base their opinion of you and whether or not it is worth responding to you. In the short time that I have been on this board it has been easy to figure out who is productive and who posts BS.

On DBSforums my account was closed because I used the name Johnny instead of my full name. That kind of annoyed me but I did re - register with my full name.


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

This a tough issue to firmly decide about. On the one hand, it would be nice to be able to know who is posting what. However, I'd hate to limit open discussions. And I'm sure there are people reluctant to register no matter how painless the process is. I would for now leave things as they are. There may come a time when there are so many members, there would be very little lost by making people register in order to post messages.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Personally, I have no problem with registration, or using my real name. While some people may have a need to not use a real name (company informants), it doesn't seem like this applies to most.

Whether I'm talking to a person here, or in person, I speak assuming they know who I am, and what I say could always come back to haunt me.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

The problem with allowing people to post without registering is that it can make threads really hard to follow!

You get "unregistered" replying to a post by "unregistered", which in turn is replied to by "unregistered".

Is the third post the same "unregistered" as the first post? Is it a third unregistered lurker chiming in? Is it someone who normally is registered who logged out and forgot to log back in again? Or is it someone who deliberately logged out and would like to be anonymous for this particular post?

I'd enjoy this forum a lot more if it was necessary to register before you posted.

One "get's to know" people and their opinions, even when they use anonymous handles. (Obviously, I have nothing against handles, take for example, mine.) 

Although, I use my real name at DBSForums...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I , two, can sea both sides of the coin, but only if I filp it over. 
I am in faver of ether choice, but I like the other one best. 
Mabe I shud hav chekked "I dont care" becawse I relly dont. 
Is it to late for me to be unregesterred agin sew I can be anonnymus?

I wud like a spelchekr two just in case I mispel a wurd. 
I used tew culdnt spel graduate now I _are_ one.

Nick


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

deleted by origionater.


----------



## Ray H (Mar 28, 2002)

John, are you _intentionally_ stirring the pot?


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STXJim _
> *This question has only arisen because the other forum has been closed.
> All this extra traffic has caused a lot of excitement within the people that run this forum.
> I have found this site to be quite refreshing and I know that I will be back (after DBSForums returns) but I am sure that a lot of your new posters will stay loyal to the other forum and only lurk if they have to register.
> ...


It seems to me that as of yesterday, many of the problems here were formulated by some of the mods from the other site. Mods that ran some people of the other forum over the months and then came here and started posting initially as unregistered ... LOL ... one of which I am glad to see now has the bravery to post an email addess rather than "sting" and run as he did on the other boards.

This forum is run by much more curteous and pleasant mods and seems to be setup with features that are much nicer to have as a user.

Lastly, the future of the other board is unknown, especially if EchoStar had it shut down due to the unfavorable support it seemed to have from the mods over there, especially sice they seem govern it.

Frapp ...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Folks folks folks....

Some people like Coke, some people like Pepsi, some like both while other like neither one.

The same can be said of DBS Boards. 

The mods from the other board have been welcomed guests here this week, some may say they have been stiring the pot, but I think they are letting off some steam, they are intitled to in my opinion.

I can also state that neither board is supported funded or controled any any way by any DBS service provider. Although I will be the first to admit they do visit the board ALOT. (Even ExpressVu!)

As far as John goes, we have to remember he has nuts made of Cast Iron  I remember chearing loudly when John was on the Tech Chat and asked Echostar with a stright face why the Dishplayer was a piece of crap and when will things be fixed. 

John is always thinking and calculating pondering what ifs in his head. To me this is not a bad thing and he has had some very valid comments. John has commented here more in the past few days then he has in the past year on his own board. John has even tried to help the board by posting important DBS News Items. 

I think over the past few days things have ran really well. I am really happy with the way everyone has been. 

Again no need to fight, its a big world out there, there are other choices which anyone can make at anytime they wish.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

Frapp:

The future of the other board, DBA DBSForums, is NOT in question.

Your post is nothing but a HUGE flame bait post from someone who knows absolutly nothing as to the status of DBSForums.
It's this type of inaccurate posting with complete falsehoods that if allowed, will turn this site into what other sites have become.

Is this the type of postings you Admin & Mods here at DBSTalk.com consider as proper and allowable?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I have always liked the laid back atmosphere here. It is an alternative to the other site---that has many strong points. I would hate for the two boards to become more like each other. But to each their own.


But yes i registered. That was my choice. But I respect the wish of some not to.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

It just sounds like Frapp didn't see the other posts. With the explosion in traffic, I can see how that would happen. chill out!


----------



## Tim (Apr 24, 2002)

> Lastly, the future of the other board is unknown, especially if EchoStar had it shut down due to the unfavorable support it seemed to have from the mods over there, especially sice they seem govern it.


And here I thought it was a defamation of character suit :smoking:


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by neilster1 _
> *It just sounds like Frapp didn't see the other posts. With the explosion in traffic, I can see how that would happen. chill out! *


Well, it is hard to read them all, that`s for sure. Always chilling out here .... (LOL)

Think I`ll go over and check the military topic I started yesterday.

Heck, I`ll bet that could qualify as flame bait on some boards, instead of the great softly debated post that have formulated there.

Frapp ...


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Hodgson _
> *Frapp:
> 
> The future of the other board, DBA DBSForums, is NOT in question.
> ...


See, Scott! This is the problem! It's apparently an anything goes forum here which is much better then D*S F*r*m*. The moderators there just don't understand how being relaxed and stuff can make it such a better place to be. That's the problem with the other site and the mods there just don't understand. That's what Frapp, myself and others are trying to say. This site is more relaxed and will be more fun. Some people just don't understand I guess.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike _
> *
> 
> See, Scott! This is the problem! It's apparently an anything goes forum here which is much better then D*S F*r*m*. The moderators there just don't understand how being relaxed and stuff can make it such a better place to be. That's the problem with the other site and the mods there just don't understand. That's what Frapp, myself and others are trying to say. This site is more relaxed and will be more fun. Some people just don't understand I guess.      *


VERY WELL PUT !

Frapp ...


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hang on here.......I just wanted to make note that Tim's avatar cracked me up.....:lol: Some of you DBS Phreaks from DBSForum are coming up with some crazy avatars.

Ok.....continue on


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Well, I leave this decision to the folks who run this board. Whatever you decide is fine. 

Having said that, you did ask for ideas. I probably wouldn't require registrations. But again if the problem is that darned guy named unregistrered posting lots of flames that have to be deleted, then by all means ban unregistered from the board


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Doesn't matter to me, although it does get confusing when I'm reading a post and we have multiple unregistered's posting.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah John thats really my only reason I like the idea of going to registered users only, I like having a name to talk to not something named unregistered, then I dont know who I am talking too.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I am looking into a way to force an unregistered user to enter something in the name block instead defaulting to "unregistered". That might help a little bit.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

FWIW you guys have convinced me that registration is probably a good idea. And sorry to the DBS Forums types who have taken offense. Believe me the rivallry is friendly. yes we have a few over her who do not like that forum but I have seen nasty posts there about this place too.

I am glad they both exist.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 28, 2002)

Why mess with a good thing? If it's not broke, don't fix it!

I don't think that having unregistered posters has hurt this board at all. In fact, I think that a lot of people have participated that might not have taken the time to register. I know that I posted a few times as unregistered before finally registering.

I say leave it alone until it becomes a problem.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> You get "unregistered" replying to a post by "unregistered", which in turn is replied to by "unregistered".


Ye sthat is confusing, ive often had to look at IPs to see which 'Unregistered' is which



> Is this the type of postings you Admin & Mods here at DBSTalk.com consider as proper and allowable?


John, Frapp was just making a point. Yes we do allow those type of posts. Why? Becasue in a day or two this will be forgoten about and life goes on. And plus it helps members get things out of their system w/o fear of having there threads/posts deleted or closed.


----------



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

What's the point in requiring people to register if you still won't know who it is? Is John Doe_69 anymore informative than unregistered? I don't think so.

Part of the charm this site has is that it allows anyone (registered or not) to create and respond to posts. 

Lets not limit our resources by counting only registered users as a resource, every visitor to the site is a potential resource and should be treated that way, allowing them to contribute where they can.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Ray H (Mar 28, 2002)

Aw, uh nuthr spawn uv thuh publik scewl cistern! gude grammer, two, nick!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

:computer: Quick someone hand me my Universal Translator! :thats:


----------



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

yikes! not what I wanted to do, sry


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ray H _
> *Aw, uh nuthr spawn uv thuh publik scewl cistern! gude grammer, two, nick! *


Thinkew vurry munch, Ray.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Chris, what about just registering the name "Unregistered" in your database?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Fixed! The username field is left blank so now they have to enter a username or else they get a screen telling them to go back and enter one before their message is posted.

You will no longer see "UNREGISTERED" as usernames unless of course they type that in themselves.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Different aliases will be no different than unregistered.:shrug:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2002)

Just testing to see if it realy works...

Yes, it works I had go back and enter a name..


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Jim, it won't stop the occasional idiot, but most people that would contribute, I'm sure, would use a name and stick with it for a least a thread. It will take care of the #1 complaint of having all the unregistereds listed.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Chris, I LIKE that!

I know people use handles, I have no problem with it, I feel a lot more comfortable talking and addressing a handle over talking to a name of "Unregistered"

Plus the person who posted will know that we are talking them them in our messages, it seems much more friendly, and after all thats one of big features here, we are a friendly board.

Weclome to all!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Another thing that occured to me is that in case a registered user accidently gets logged out, the error message will remind them to log in.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Great, it was confusing when we had multiple unregistered's replying to the same post.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Mr. Hodgson,

It is indeed characteristic of your sites that TRUTH is always characterized as "flame bait".

But even a false statement is just an opinion, not "flame bait".

The words "flame bait" are just a way for Forum mods to justify removing opinions they don't like.

The purpose of moderation is to remove illegal posts, spam, and presonal attacks, not to micro-manage other people's opinions, which is what has always been done at your Forums.

=====

In regards to the poll, I was dismayed to find that unregistered users cannot vote !  This is absurd - it is like the Chess Club asking at its Wednesday night meetings "So, is there anyone who can't make it on Wednesday nights??".

Personally, I feel it should remain open to unregistered opinions.

By the way, I should point out that it is common practice for SPAMMERS to register using free email accounts, send a few SPAMS and then go on their way. Requriing registration will not prevent SPAM.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hello kstuart,

Thanks for registering and welcome. I just thought I would address a couple of your comments.



> _Originally posted by kstuart _
> *In regards to the poll, I was dismayed to find that unregistered users cannot vote !  This is absurd - it is like the Chess Club asking at its Wednesday night meetings "So, is there anyone who can't make it on Wednesday nights??".
> 
> Personally, I feel it should remain open to unregistered opinions.*




The only reason why unregistered users can't vote is to prevent them from voting more than once. We had a problem with unreg's stuffing the ballot box which threw the entire poll out the window.


> *By the way, I should point out that it is common practice for SPAMMERS to register using free email accounts, send a few SPAMS and then go on their way. Requriing registration will not prevent SPAM. *


You are correct. There is no way to prevent that.

As it stands now, we still will not require registration unless it becomes a big problem.

Thanks for your comments and again, welcome! :hi:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hello Ken, thanks for joining us.

I haven't seen much traffic on the Dish 501 yahoo groups recently. Nothing to report?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks everyone for Voting, as you can see we have reprogrammed our software so unregistered users can still post however they have to enter a name or handle to post. 

This should cause much less confusion, now we wont have a bunch of "Unregistered" names in the thread, this makes it much easier to help and talk with folks when you can address them by their handle instead of Unregistered.

Thanks again to all for voting and visiting DBStalk.COM


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Why change unless you had a problem that I'm unaware of?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

There is discussion in the thread about confusion etc. I believ that is the reason it is being considered.


Adn thaks guys for soliciting our opinions first before going through a major change insted of just implementing it and saying "follow it or leave."


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Those of you that have been with us for awhile know that's not the way we operate - we always welcome your input and ideas.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Thanks everyone for Voting, as you can see we have reprogrammed our software so unregistered users can still post however they have to enter a name or handle to post.
> 
> This should cause much less confusion, now we wont have a bunch of "Unregistered" names in the thread, this makes it much easier to help and talk with folks when you can address them by their handle instead of Unregistered.
> ...


Good answer!


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Replying to the original question...
Abso-postively


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2002)

I'm glad I've got the option, yes I might register here, but let's see if there's enough here that intrests me.

Actually, Its a pretty nice site, you don't just have to talk about DBS all the time and I like that part of it so far.

I'm totally amazed how how your religion threads have remained so civil with no trash talk.

We'll see, I might register.


----------



## Edward E Suleski (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris Blount, this is really neat that you actively consider this forums posters their opinion.


----------

